# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  علم نفسك بنفسك بسهولة

## سميةسو

علم نفسك بنفسك بسهولة

افضل طريقه لتثقيفك وزياده الخبرة فى اى مجال

ازاى تعلم نفسك وده  على فكرة افضل وسائل التعليم  الموجوده 

لاننا لما بنستمع غير لما نعلم احنا انفسنا ونغلط ونربط افكارنا بنفسنا انه لى الشرف والفخر انى اهديكم الموقع ده 

اللى بازن الله هيفيدكم كتير جدا 

تفضلوا بالدخول من خلال السطر التالى




علم نفسك بنفسك بسهولة





لكم منى ارق التحيات

----------


## anoucha

thnx............... :Eh S(18):

----------


## shshshs

:36 10 2[1]:  :36 10 2[1]:  :36 10 2[1]:  :36 10 2[1]:  :36 10 2[1]:  :36 10 2[1]:  :36 10 2[1]:  :36 10 2[1]:

----------

